# Latvian adjectives, grūts



## --R--

In Latvian, what would be the best way to say _difficult_ (without being overly dramatic), for example in the following phrase:

_viens grūts gads Itālijā_

How strong/dramatic is _grūts_ here? Is there a better way to say something like that?
Thanks! I hope the example phrase is grammatically correct.


----------



## rdimd

It sounds OK in this context. 

Or - it does not sound 'not OK' which is more important. I have nothing to add, if you want to express something special, just ask native speakers.


----------



## --R--

Thanks! I was just wondering whether it's more or less as neutral in meaning as the EN _difficult _because I've seen it also translated as extremely hard/difficult in some cases. Depends on the context as well, of course.


----------



## SAIP0

Hi,

yap, sounds right to me  You can always use "smags" as well.

And you don't have to use "viens". I mean, you can, but people would usually omit it, as "grūts" or "smags", which is a singular form of adjective, implies "one".

Cheers 

C u in Riga


----------

